# i was center of attention and i liked it



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

yeah....

and, when u put yourself out there and act a certain way people will react to you just like u'd expect!

my venturing group got pix taken for greenpeace tickets, and my pic came out horrible and i screamed lol
then i tried to get everyone to laugh, i came right by them when they sat on the chair infront of the cam and made stupid comments like "peekabooo!" and wavin at em, one guy had this sharp tooth so i said "whats that???? you a vampire>??" and "its hot in here cutieeeee" and makin faces and they all laughed or cussed and got horrible pictures like mine exept a few which actually got a nice smile .. 

after that i was center of attention in more situations but thats just one example...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Sweetangel!


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Thats great SweetAngel. I am really glad your making progress it warms my heart.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

tnx everyone!

its so good to make progress i like stopping to look at it and see what i used to be and what i am now thats y i post here 
ps. a few days ago i had conversations with strangers at the mall too


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Woot! way to go. Conversations with strangers, awesome, I wish I could do that too...


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Congratulations, SweetAngel! :clap

You are making _fabulous_ progress! :banana

Oh Yeh! Way to go! 

Star


----------

